# Sticky marginal gains



## Joshua Plumtree (6 Mar 2015)

OK - so we all know a little about the aero advantages of pointy hats, skin suits etc, but what I was wondering is this: if I had a very close shave on a race day and then applied liberal coatings of baby oil, Vaseline or some other emollient type thingy to my face, would this enable my face and other bits to slice through that damned air stuff a little faster, or am I just being a big girl's blouse?

Gotta go out for a while, so if I don't reply immediately to the torrent of abuse and incredulity I'm likely to be met with, you'll know why!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2015)

Has Wiggins been shaving his beard off for TTs?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2015)

Actually it has been found that a Matt finish is more aerodynamic than a shiny one, something to do with airflow (laminar?) and turbulence but I think that only comes into play at mach 2 and above.
EDIT: I am slightly wrong on the speed, golf balls are dimpled so that they fly further/faster than smooth ones (amazing what you get talking about in the pub at dinner. )


----------



## Citius (6 Mar 2015)

Why would coating an already smooth surface with oil make any difference?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> Why would coating an already smooth surface with oil make any difference?


Because it is slippery!


----------



## winjim (6 Mar 2015)

Citius said:


> Why would coating an already smooth surface with oil make any difference?


I assume the OP is trying to smooth out any skin imperfections to improve airflow. I think maybe a collagen filler foundation or BB cream might work better .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2015)

You'll have lovely soft skin, that's about all I can say.


----------



## Citius (6 Mar 2015)

If only they'd thought of coating Thrust SSC with oil - they would have gone much quicker..


----------

